# Irwin 52' video. You gotta' see this...



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

You might not believe it.
YouTube - The Oceanaire, a Custom Irwin Sailing Yacht

Found this on SBO cruiser's forum and thought of all you would appreciate the interior decoration skills and attention to details...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Man that was painful.

If you have gold lamé lamps and peeing cupids in your cabin...you don't sail.

On the other hand, the mink duvets on the bunks were seriously pimpin'.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Maybe but the finish work was outstanding....


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll agree with Charlie on that point. 
The finish work was outstanding...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I am wondering if that was a soundtrack or that is just the house music playing on the boat 24-7?

I agree it is beautiful work, but no way it has ever left the slip since the remodel.


----------



## nasomi (Sep 13, 2010)

CalebD said:


> How many damn flat screen TV screens do you need on a 52' boat?


I was thinking the exact same thing. Extremely nice, but just how functional... They said it sailed in the comments though. I have to wonder how often she's really underway.


----------



## nasomi (Sep 13, 2010)

My favorite comment:


> Amazing transformaton... but... it's﻿ still an Irwin.


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

*And now a word from the actual owners . . .*



CalebD said:


> You might not believe it.
> YouTube - The Oceanaire, a Custom Irwin Sailing Yacht
> 
> The latitude of this video is around Orental, NC.
> ...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

theoceanaire said:


> Let me fill in the blanks. Yes, we do sail, on a regular basis, from NYC to the Bahamas, via South Florida. Yes, everything is glued/bolted down, what isn't is put away, takes about 15-20 minutes. In our travels we met lots of sailing couples, and have found that if the cruising is like camping, one of them is usually a bit less . . . entusiastic. We live on her, so its a home. You really can have both, and we do. Now what was that about attitude?


I just wanna know if those were mink throws on the beds. Like I said...pimpin' baby!

Oh - and I'm glad to know everything is bolted/glued. Having a 300 lb stone Tibetan Bhudda dropping into the aft sack with you at 3 am is seriously bad mojo...mink or no mink.

Nice ride dude. Welcome to SN.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Now that's a "Harbor Queen" eh?


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

Real Mink. Thanks for the compliments. It really is a sailing boat, and it sails very very well. Maybe its the weight!?!?!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool. You guys do keep her in top shape.

Now on Caleb's "attitude" comment - c'mon it's not like the decor is early Marlborough Man...or John Wayne Renaissance. He was actually working very delicately to defuse untoward comments from insensitive boneheads like me.

You should thank him.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I bit over the top for my taste, but its a hell of a lot nicer looking than most interiors I see. I bet they could make some bucks staging boats for sale


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

That looks a lot like something you'd see on some Mega Yacht, not a working sailboat. I can appreciate the effort. While I wouldn't care for all of the TV's, nor the energy budget required to run them, it is sweet. Nice job oceanaire


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

Many thanks for all the kind workds. As to energy consumption, here goes: 17 batteries, 18kw Northern Lights diesel. We anchor most of the way from NYC to points south. We are conservative underway. Generator runs every two days for about 3 hours. TV's are all 12V, except main salon. Serious cruising stuff: 35 gph watermaker, running backstays, full electronics, sat phone, 300 gals fuel 300 gals water, no moving parts toilets (headhunters use a 12v pump to do the dirty work), two large propane tanks in dedicated locker, dual refrigerator/freezer system (engine and electric) etc, etc. *Most important*: lots of storage, including a dedicated space for 180 bottles of wine and spirits.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh man! A sailboat with a wine cellar....cool.


----------



## legarots (Jun 9, 2009)

The main sail furler attached to the boom is interesting. It's main sail furling, just not in mast.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting CD.

I don't think I can afford it so my view is not relevant. 

The interior is not for me, it is too homey and too much decoration for my taste. I like the salon looks like a sail boat, not to remind my of the home or hotel room. Too much junk there that I am not sure what to do with it when I hit the open sea. 

Hey, if you have the money, spend it however you want. It is a free world after all.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That is just the opposite of what I want from a sailboat. Like Charlie said, that interior would be more fit on a luxury motorboat.

For me a sailboat should be about simple and light things, like the wind and the sea and a perfect setting for a simple and enjoyable live. I don't even want a TV on my boat, just a good stereo hi-fi to enjoy music.

But I guess that there are a lot of different sailors....but I confess that I had never saw anything like that interior on a sailboat, not even on much bigger and very expensive yachts.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## mattstamour (Feb 9, 2009)

> lots of storage, including a dedicated space for 180 bottles of wine and spirits.


.............thats what I'm talkin 'bout


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

about all you can say is NICE, not the boat for me, I would drive myself crazy trying to keep that finish looking as good as it does. But, really, NICE, and it sounds like you have the way you like it, so that means it is used and loved.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I just get to wondering how one cleans around all the stuff that's glued and bolted down.

My boat has 5% of that amount of stuff and it already bugs me.

But the boat looks clean enough so I guess there's a way to do it all in less than a week.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Omatako said:


> I just get to wondering how one cleans around all the stuff that's glued and bolted down.


Full time Cabinboy.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Whats not to like?

I just look past all the trinkets and look at the bones of the boat.

My trinkets would be fishing reels, fly rods and camera gear...so what.

What you have done in the way of fit and finish is Outstanding...I don't have the patients for it but I know quality workmanship when I see it.

You Sir set a high bar indeed......Well done!..


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

theoceanaire said:


> Yes, just about everything is glued/bolted down, what isn't is put away, takes about 15-20 minutes.


Before reading this, I thought that it would take hours to prepare to get underway.

Although not to everyone's tastes, shows lots of caring and time is involved to maintain in that immaculate condition.


----------



## chadsunkenadventure (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm amazed at the finish of that vessel. After 2 boat shows in Fl this year I have yet to see anything near that quality in a sailboat, 7 million dollar motoryacht yes. Very well done.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fantastic.


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

Most of the decoration and wood work would be ruined if this sailboat would go for a sail...I can see all that stuff flying around in the boat. 

I can also see a few TV ruined by small leak on the deck, and there will eventually be a leak on that deck with all the hardware on it...


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

PeterSailer said:


> Most of the decoration and wood work would be ruined if this sailboat would go for a sail...I can see all that stuff flying around in the boat.
> 
> I can also see a few TV ruined by small leak on the deck, and there will eventually be a leak on that deck with all the hardware on it...


Peter - I think that you may have missed some of the owners feedback about sailing and securing the items that have been installed.


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

Does he have a water proof box/case for each TV?

This boat is a bit too luxurious for me but I got to admit thats it's a very good looking sailboat.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

There's more money in flat screen than I have in my boat, really. That's pretty, to be sure, but does she ever get out of the slip? Why bother?


----------



## jmayton (Sep 27, 2010)

With all the lights and TV's I figured that it was nucular powered. If the engine room is as pretty as the rest of the boat I'd like to give her a go down the thorny path.


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

*I wish you would read all the posts before passing judgement*

:hothead


DonScribner said:


> There's more money in flat screen than I have in my boat, really. That's pretty, to be sure, but does she ever get out of the slip? Why bother?


:hothead

She ALWAYS gets out of the slip. She ALWAYS travels. It is pretty easy to dismiss our work and our result as a "dock boat", but it would be nicer for those nay-sayers to just admit that they don't want to/can't/or don't really love their vessel enough to take better care of her. We understand the finanical limits of some owners, but rest assured that we also do most of the work ourselves, so it sometimes boils down to putting in the elbow grease necessary to get things done right ONCE. Our diligence is rewarded with much less downtime than alot of our fellow sailors with much less complicated boats. It comes down to doing it right at the start, not taking the easiest or cheapest route to a repair. Good equipment lasts, cheap crap is well . . . cheap crap. "Discount" boat part sites may be cheaper, but cheap stuff gives cheap results. We have always over bought, such as buying the next pump size up instead of the bare minimum for the job. The same applies to electrical items and plumbing items. For example, our toilets are from HeadHunter Heads in Fort Lauderdale. More money? Yes. but in 3 years of constant year round use, never a clog, jam or toilet being taken apart. Same with the water maker. Makes about 30 gals an hour, but then we only have to run it one hour, as opposed to the cheaper units that you run for 6 hours and have to pickle etc and have constant problems. As far as the interior finish, it was done once, at great expense, but now it just needs vinegar and water to keep it looking like new. 
*SO*,
"why bother?", so you can spend less time fixing your boat and more time enjoying it!


----------



## gigglingdolphins (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Oceanaire we sure do miss you, & (to everyone that has negative comments),
Let us just say yes they sail and they sail more than most people that call themselves liveaboards. She is a well loved home that travels. We have been fortunate enough to sail with them and enjoy dinner in their home while they came for breakfast on ours. We have known them for almost 3 years now. They take care of their home "boat" as most people would take care of your land home...one person mows weekly and weeds the garden; they take a soft cloth and wipe the interior down. While you prune your trees and bushes; they clean the decks. While you fix the car engine; they tweek their batteries. You put in about 10 hrs a week cleaning and caring for your land home and then so many hrs. caring for your boat. 

They spend the 10 hrs a week caring for their home and then it is sailing, enjoying friendships, helping out other sailors and enjoying life...isn't that what cruising is all about. 
See you in May


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

theoceanaire said:


> :hothead :hothead
> 
> She ALWAYS gets out of the slip. She ALWAYS travels. It is pretty easy to dismiss our work and our result as a "dock boat", but it would be nicer for those nay-sayers to just admit that they don't want to/can't/or don't really love their vessel enough to take better care of her. We understand the finanical limits of some owners, but rest assured that we also do most of the work ourselves, so it sometimes boils down to putting in the elbow grease necessary to get things done right ONCE. Our diligence is rewarded with much less downtime than alot of our fellow sailors with much less complicated boats. It comes down to doing it right at the start, not taking the easiest or cheapest route to a repair. Good equipment lasts, cheap crap is well . . . cheap crap. "Discount" boat part sites may be cheaper, but cheap stuff gives cheap results. We have always over bought, such as buying the next pump size up instead of the bare minimum for the job. The same applies to electrical items and plumbing items. For example, our toilets are from HeadHunter Heads in Fort Lauderdale. More money? Yes. but in 3 years of constant year round use, never a clog, jam or toilet being taken apart. Same with the water maker. Makes about 30 gals an hour, but then we only have to run it one hour, as opposed to the cheaper units that you run for 6 hours and have to pickle etc and have constant problems. As far as the interior finish, it was done once, at great expense, but now it just needs vinegar and water to keep it looking like new.
> *SO*,
> "why bother?", so you can spend less time fixing your boat and more time enjoying it!


Ocean - don't worry about it. You've got a crazy nice boat. If people don't like it - so what? Furthermore, you actually sail it! I, for one, respect that.

Also I'm definitely with you on the enjoy-more-than-fix approach to sailing.

But, dude, there's no way you're ever getting me to put a mink throw in my quarter-berth. I'm more the manly, plaid Snuggie kind of guy.

30 gallons an hour on that watermaker???? Holy crap! What is it?


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Smackdaddy, thanks for the kind words. As to the watermaker, look here: Watermakers, Inc.. As to the mink throw, real men wear pelts, since caveman times. Once you try it, you'll never deny it again. You gotta be kidding about the plaid snuggies, no?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey don't be hatin' on my snuggie, yo...

*Snuggie Suit 4 Gangsters:*









PS - It's reversible, the inside is plaid. And I can use it to defuse IEDs.


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

With that photo, I'm speechless! I could use that in my rubber room to minimize injuries!


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

To our good friends on Giggling Dolphins, I have to say we owe them much as it was them that coached us off the dock for the very first time for our very first sail with out anybody but us on board. You should understand that Oceanaire is our first boat ever, so it really was a watershed moment. All of these miles later here they pop up to give us an "atta boy"! Now that is a friend indeed. Hopefully our paths will cross again as you sail down the east coast this year. Not just a friend, but excellent and patient sailors as well. Thanks for the very kind words, those were good days in Biscayne Bay!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Oceanaire:

I congratulate you on your boat and the obvious care you put into her. Thank you also for sharing her with us, and your willingness to participate in our forum, even though our manners are a bit rough at times.

David


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

djodenda said:


> ...even though our manners are a bit rough at times.


Let's face it. We're sailors. We have no manners.

Manners are boring. Sailing is fun. It's really pretty simple.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Petersailor some people like to sleep on the ground in open air, some like a tent with a roll, some like a tent with a cot, some like a travel trailer with a mattress and some like a motorhome, all of that is called camping, just at different levels. The same counts for sailboats and sailors. I for one think that Oceanaire has a beautiful IRWIN there that is being sailed (6000 miles in a couple of years) and apparently more so than many of us that maybe sail a couple of hundred miles a year.
The finish is fantastic, the IRWINs are great boats (I don't know why people think different) and good sailors. A finish like that as the owners said does not take much to keep it nice.
Great boat with a wine cellar I envy


----------



## wolfmanmike (Jan 26, 2011)

great looking boat, now spend some money on a camera.


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

Paradigm shift


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

what does that MEAN?


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

_A paradigm shift means to have a sudden change in perception, a sudden change in point of view, of how you see things._

You have your view of how the interior of your Irwin 52 should look and others have their view. To understand each other's view - each party would need to have a paradigm shift.

What's probably most important is that each of us is happy and/or content with their own boat.

Thanks for making the time and effort to share some of_ your_ happiness.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been a real estate appraiser in Los Angeles for the past 20 years and, for the most part, I get to visit pretty ordinary homes on a daily basis. However, every once in a while, maybe a few times a year, I get to see inside somebody's vision. It could be the powder room that came straight out of a car on the Orient Express, or the kitchen that was shipped over piece by piece from a French bakery or Julie Andrews' magical glass dining room set in a garden of flowers. It doesn't even matter so much that I particularly like it, but it's just such a treat to see what can happen when someone has a vision and invests the time, money and love to see it to fruition. This was my first response to Oceanaire. My hat's off to the owners of Oceanaire for creating YOUR vision of the perfect boat. Well done.

Mike


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

MikeinLA said:


> I've been a real estate appraiser in Los Angeles for the past 20 years and, for the most part, I get to visit pretty ordinary homes on a daily basis. However, every once in a while, maybe a few times a year, I get to see inside somebody's vision. It could be the powder room that came straight out of a car on the Orient Express, or the kitchen that was shipped over piece by piece from a French bakery or Julie Andrews' magical glass dining room set in a garden of flowers. It doesn't even matter so much that I particularly like it, but it's just such a treat to see what can happen when someone has a vision and invests the time, money and love to see it to fruition. This was my first response to Oceanaire. My hat's off to the owners of Oceanaire for creating YOUR vision of the perfect boat. Well done.
> 
> Mike


Just stay out of the "rubber room". That one sounds scary.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike well said rubber room or not.
My vision is to have an all naked female crew between the ages of 25 & 40. It's a vision but it will never happen, at least I can dream about it. 
Apparently Oceanair owners acted up on their dream and vision.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome video. That is one sweet and classy yacht!


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Just stay out of the "rubber room". That one sounds scary.


Haven't appraised Charlie Sheen's house yet. LOL.

Mike


----------



## pinayreefer (Mar 18, 2011)

It'd be so sad if this boat did sit at the dock. Since it's a slice of civilization, it can be taken anywhere and enjoyed. Absolutely beautiful boat. While I might not have exactly the same ornamentals if it was mine, I'd still be as proud as I'm sure you all are. Besides, while the boat as a whole may be "over-the-top", there are few individual elements I haven't seen on other ocean cruising boats. Shannon's and Hinckley's come to mind. 
Finally, with all the doubts about the boat being used, surely that is laid to rest with a large wine cellar! Only difference on my boat would be that the wine and spirits would have to be in cardboard boxes!


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

Hmm, screwed and glued; to what? The whole thing could turn into a scene from the "Excorsist". Nice but why, it's still an Irwin, just dressed up.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

sea_hunter yea it is an Irwin, it looks good and still be a good boat 30 years from now contrary to many other brands that were built 15-20 years after this one was built. Have you ever looked/sailed and drilled a hole in an Irwin?
You'll find out that the perception of them being a bad boat was based on a few bad apples, not every boat built in the complete line. There are much worse brands out there. Proud owner


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the backup EJO. I think that when you have never been on one or owned one you can never appreciate the strength of my 1980 Irwin. I'll put it up against ANY boat made today, including LRC, Passports, and the lot. And I can guarantee that after 32 years, most of these new boats could only hope to be so strong. I know the issues about Irwins, but that was the mid to late 80's boats. The first years are solid glass, and it shows. Try smacking a dock with a new production boat and you'll find yourself in the yard on the hard for repairs. If we ever smack a dock, the dock will be gone. 
One of the reasons this particular boat was singled out for the frame up redo was the excellent bones and superior layout. We could have picked any to redo, and we decided to redo after seeing that new boats just didn't have the layout or strenght that we saw in this boat. We did not do this with an eye to resale value vs redo cost, as we feel this is the path to a half ass job. BUT, we have built a boat that will literally last us a lifetime of real use, not dock decoration. 
If you notice from the vid, you have full visibility all the way around from down below. This design was totally trashed by the "boating elite" when it was introduced, only to be copied by the biggest and the most expensive (Hylas, Passport, Oyster etc) 25 years later. AND, unlike the production condo boats of today (Hunter and the lot), it really SAILS. Ted Irwin was a visionary. Friends of ours spent $900,000 on a Caliber LRC and have had nothing but problems, along with impossibley small tankage and propane storage, and a very tight quarters even though its only 3 foot smaller. LRC? I think not! Another thing we notice is that we decided to redo a Perkins instead of getting a new Yanmar and it just runs and runs. We have seen many Yanmars with issues, including an unnatural thrist for oil when running (say from the northeast to Florida). We burn next to nothing on that trip, it just purrs along.


----------



## Cruxandreams (Mar 8, 2011)

Good God that thing is MONEY!!


----------



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

*Amazing boat-nice guys*

The boat is great. I had a tour of the boat over the summer while it was docked in NYC. if you are going to live aboard you might as well do it in comfort.

thanks guys you got me motivated to get back on the water...6 months later, .and three US sailing certifications plus a great trip down to BVI a couple of months ago.. if I didnt see the way you guys are living in comfort and enjoying your selves, I probabley would not have got back on a sailboat as quickly as I have.

the bald neurotic biker,

Eliot


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice wood work but curtesy flags normally fly on the starb'd spreader.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Man that was painful.
> If you have gold lamé lamps and peeing cupids in your cabin...you don't sail.
> .


Not to mention the nik naks! The Buddha in the Galley alone could be lethal in a blow! It gets an A for irony though!


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

theoceanaire said:


> Thanks for the backup EJO. I think that when you have never been on one or owned one you can never appreciate the strength of my 1980 Irwin. I'll put it up against ANY boat made today, including LRC, Passports, and the lot. And I can guarantee that after 32 years, most of these new boats could only hope to be so strong. I know the issues about Irwins, but that was the mid to late 80's boats. The first years are solid glass, and it shows. Try smacking a dock with a new production boat and you'll find yourself in the yard on the hard for repairs. If we ever smack a dock, the dock will be gone.
> One of the reasons this particular boat was singled out for the frame up redo was the excellent bones and superior layout. We could have picked any to redo, and we decided to redo after seeing that new boats just didn't have the layout or strenght that we saw in this boat. We did not do this with an eye to resale value vs redo cost, as we feel this is the path to a half ass job. BUT, we have built a boat that will literally last us a lifetime of real use, not dock decoration.
> If you notice from the vid, you have full visibility all the way around from down below. This design was totally trashed by the "boating elite" when it was introduced, only to be copied by the biggest and the most expensive (Hylas, Passport, Oyster etc) 25 years later. AND, unlike the production condo boats of today (Hunter and the lot), it really SAILS. Ted Irwin was a visionary. Friends of ours spent $900,000 on a Caliber LRC and have had nothing but problems, along with impossibley small tankage and propane storage, and a very tight quarters even though its only 3 foot smaller. LRC? I think not! Another thing we notice is that we decided to redo a Perkins instead of getting a new Yanmar and it just runs and runs. We have seen many Yanmars with issues, including an unnatural thrist for oil when running (say from the northeast to Florida). We burn next to nothing on that trip, it just purrs along.


One of my crew in the 90's on my then Irwin 38 was restoring an Irwin 52 centerboard in Fort Lauderdale. After months of his hard, excellent work he took us out for a sail. On the way to the 17th street bridge, all of a sudden we were smashing into a double I-beam flashing green nav marker. My reaction was to run forward and I saw the bow pulpit just folding into a ball and the cap rail down one side was exploding as the teak rubbed against the I-beam. The inner forestay snapped and whipped up into the rest of the rigging, and I quickly returned to the cockpit. What was I thinking? But that boat sure was a tank. It is almost as if the Irwin 52 is the best of every world. A great value for a cruising family. Reasonable draft. And, I bet most cruising families sure will appreciate the room over a few degrees of pointing ability. And, as you stated, they can sail. There is really no other boat that I can think of that has a better room/value/sailing ability combo. And as for the Perkins, that is about the most rebuild-able engine ever made. $5,500 and you have a "new" engine with new cylinder sleeves. It would probably cost $20k to get a yanmar installed in that boat. 
The Yanmar is half the weight, but so what?


----------



## KoolOne (Dec 5, 2010)

*Floating porn palace*

They should take their cue from the exterior shots - clean and uncluttered. If you can get past the gawdy decorating and excessive knick knacks this is a gorgeous boat. I love some of the other comments posted but I don't think gluing and screwing down all that crap is worth the risk of laceration and puncture damage when she is doing what she is intended to do - sail. Ok..I'm done now.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Lots of jealousy and ugly here. Too bad, so sad. More should appreciate things for what they are and not insult others.


----------



## KoolOne (Dec 5, 2010)

My tone may have hurt feelings and for that I apologize. FTR, I do think the boat is GORGEOUS and the owners have done a splendid job upgrading her. It is because I appreciate the beautiful vessel that I feel the bling is distracting and excessive.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

Harbor Queen or not they are taking care of her. I see a lot in the harbor and out that need attention.


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

I have to say, how many times do I have to tell you guys that we are not a harbor queen and have traveled further in the three + years we have known her then most that critisize her! We have been as far north as Maine and as far south as Turks and Caicos, several times now, and STILL, we hear the name "harbor queen". If you guys would read the thread before throwing the names, it would be refreshing, but it doesn't seem to be the trend here, to read that is. While I thank KoolOne for the kind words, I have to disagree. Anyone that maintains a boat like ours knows what does and doesn't need to be put away to sail, and sail we do. HOWEVER, I have been on many boats that have the decks cluttered with jerry jugs and lines and bikes and small boats etc, and below decks there were lots of square plastic baskets on every surface filled with screwdrivers and plyers and dental floss and pencils and old radios and batteries. My point is that we have all of that stuff properly stowed, the decks are just as clean and the below decks totally stowed when we travel. I would rather be in my boat then one of those "hoarding" type sailboats anytime in a real blow, and we've seen a few.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

I as the owners of this beautiful boat don't understand the bashing. But reading the posts again I'm starting to understand it. THEY ARE JEALOUS, that somebody has a fantastic boat that they SAIL from North to South and back on the East coast in tremendous comfort without having to worry to much about anything because they are in a great Irwin. designed by somebody that knew what sailing was all about and designed a boat to do it in comfort capable of withstanding what nature would throw at her. We all have personal decorating tastes, my pictures and nic-nacs or lack thereof, and color of cushions and ports treatment on my boat might not be liked by other sailors, but she's mine and sails a lot more than most of the "dock-o-miniums" out there.
Plus I don't need repairs now that she has been brought up to par as this 52' Irwin has/was.
theoceanaire keep enjoying the the long sailing trips and luxury you have in safety with this wonderful S/V.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the only multihull designed by Irwin and she is a wonderful boat 

How Irwin ended up designing the Corinthian 41 Trimaran, the first fiberglass production multihull designed and built by American's, 100%, pretty cool multi


----------



## KoolOne (Dec 5, 2010)

Good evening. Owners of the THEOCEANAIRE, I am curious, did you set you sights on the 52 Irwin or did you have an idea of what you were looking for and discovered that she fit the bill? Earlier in thread you shared that this is your first boat so I am wondering. Ska'ana is our first sailboat and we had a general idea of what we were looking for but when we saw her we fell in love. Like you, our boat had to be solidly built and with good bones. At the risk of offending someone else we shied away from Benehuntalinas. The other thing I'm curious about is what shape she was in when you acquired her, i.e. how much upgrade work did you sign up for?


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

We started our education at boat shows (five years of them) and originally settled on an Amel. But, at the paper signing, we realize the total lack of visibiity down below. So the new search was on. About the choice, it was everything that we had wanted, strong bones, size, excellent live aboard layout, good handling, long keel with shallow draft (but centerboard if you wanted it), skegged rudder, big tankage, easy dependable engine, big generator, new wiring and plumbing. The prior owner had done a really cool thing, he had enlarged all of the ports to about 300% larger, it makes a really profound difference in the environment down below. 
Now, what we did: serviced all systems including 40gph watermaker, so we knew how to work and work on all of the stuff. We also redid the decks, all of the wood, some upholstery and definately redecorated. We eliminated a 300pound stereo system, refit electronics, redid tv's and satilite system, redid sat phone, redid driveshaft, exhausts for engine and genset, eliminated older systems and replaced with updated and less space consuming systems. That's about it. We spent 4 months refitting in Miami and off we went. We've been traveling ever since. One thing we learned, spend the money the first time, or pay the price again and again. If you can't afford the better stuff, do without until you can, because failing systems will be your downfall.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ocean - I'll say one thing...looking at the video, your boat feels very spacious below. It's really pretty amazing. You guys have done a great job with the space planning and finishing.


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Smackdaddy for the compliment, but we owe it to Ted Irwin. He did the design, and most of the ones that you see today have been modified, to our opinion, wrongly. A poplular alteration is to enclose the dinnette and make it a closet, or to enclose the wonderful open space between the galley and the dinette. I don't know why people need so much storage, as we have just about everything anyone could want, along with lots of backup pumps, parts etc. and still have cabinet room. When we redid her, we found every bit of space behind and under stuff so that we have more cargo than most, including, at this time of year, months of groceries, as we are in the Bahamas and most things are not available here. We do, however, adhear to the saying "a place for everything and everything in its place" and that is how you avoid becoming a pack rat.


----------



## deckofficer (Feb 18, 2012)

The part I like was the "3 hours every 2 days of gen set run time". Now that is energy (electron) storage, considering all the loads, sweet.


----------



## 97fxdwg (Jan 20, 2012)

Oceanaire - Wow, just wow. Now, about that wine cellar.... after sailing, how long do you have to refrain from opening the red before it settles down sufficiently to enjoy?

AJ


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - I gotta ask...where the hell is this wine cellar everyone keeps referring to?


----------



## 97fxdwg (Jan 20, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay - I gotta ask...where the hell is this wine cellar everyone keeps referring to?


Well duh... In the root cellar of course, next to the herb garden and hydroponics. Good question though.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

97fxdwg said:


> Well duh... In the root cellar of course, next to the herb garden and hydroponics. Good question though.


Well I saw the hydroponics just aft beneath the peeing cupid (innovative set-up I must say) - I just missed this mythical "wine cellar". Could you have mistaken it for the dryer? Or is that actually a cellar/decanter all rolled into one?


----------



## 97fxdwg (Jan 20, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> Well I saw the hydroponics just aft beneath the peeing cupid (innovative set-up I must say) - I just missed this mythical "wine cellar". Could you have mistaken it for the dryer? Or is that actually a cellar/decanter all rolled into one?


 I think the drier door is actually a concealed entrance to the stairway to the wine cellar. Very, very slick. Keeps the riff-raff from finding it and absconding with the goods.

Oceanaire - This is fun at your expense which I "think" you're good with. Major kudos on your boat. And another thing, you standing up against a few Irwin naysayers - very cool.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Any pictures of the exterior of this beauty? 

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## TheMist (May 2, 2011)

Snazzy


----------



## 97fxdwg (Jan 20, 2012)

Now that's living.


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

i'd take that baby over a house any day.


----------



## johnweb (Oct 29, 2011)

can't get the video up, but i know the boat. great layout


----------



## gus_452000 (Mar 11, 2012)

well with my lot the finish on that yacht wouldnt stay like that for long  soon be scratched and bumbed, and filled with broken buscuit crumbs lol


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Good point . I was wondering where to shuck the oysters.


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice fit out!

Pete


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I just saw the video. OMG! I could so do that! Except for all the knickknacks. But the woodwork, the customization, the sail-worthy creature comforts? Yeah, I could see me diving into that. I need a new hobby anyway. 

Yachtworld:
1984 Irwin 52 - $87,000
Fixin' her up real nice - probably another $87,000

*Aaarrrgggghhh!!! But will she float?*


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Good use of a necro-bump on this thread. Otherwise, I would've missed it. Wow, Oceanaire.....just, wow! That boat of yours is absolutely stunning. Naysayers be damned, but any person that puts that kind of effort into ANYTHING deserves nothing but kudos. Being a layman's luthier, I know how much true effort can pay off, and in your boat, yours shines through in every nook & cranny, so-to-speak. Hats off, my man.....hats off!

And if you guys ever need the wife and I to fly down (or up for that matter) and "boat-sit", just shoot me a message. It would be a sacrifice, but what are sailing buds for, right?


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I love the outfit on the boat. And after 10 years on an Irwin 54' I just don't get the basing of the line. Yes there were a few boats that had issues, but that could be said for almost every builder.

The one thing I noticed was it looks to me like the dinette on the port side was actually a refit addition. I may be wrong, but on our 54, and a friends 52, where your dinette is was originally a stateroom. For us it was a necessity because we had five people living aboard. We also stripped out the bunk beds and switched it to a single berth that was larger than the bunk beds. 

All in all I loved the Irwin, and despite many boats since then, it has always has a special place in my heart. No the least because of the way it sailed (at least with a good trade wind).


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep, it's a Irwin, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

JulieMor said:


> Yachtworld:
> 1984 Irwin 52 - $87,000
> Fixin' her up real nice - probably another $87,000


Julie, see the post above, they not only float, they sail and do it well.
That's my Irwin 38 Center cockpit above in the previous post


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

chucklesR said:


> Julie, see the post above, they not only float, they sail and do it well.
> That's my Irwin 38 Center cockpit above in the previous post


The reference to floating was after I had done all that stuff to the boat, would she still float?  I could see myself getting carried away with the woodwork. 

Think I could find a place for this in the boat?


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Julie,

If you were willing to take out the aft stateroom and convert it to a wood shop, there would be room. You might have to figure out a way to change out the shop tools however... It isn't quite as large as your shop appears to be.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

JulieMor said:


> Think I could find a place for this in the boat?


Sure, if the boat is large enough. Many boats have workshops, some large enough to hold that wonderful table. 
A three cabin boat with two cabins aft, you could have a work shop on one side. Be a bit of a pain to get materials in, and finished work out.

Did you build that, or buy it? 
I've built a few work benchs, none even close to that one.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

chucklesR said:


> Did you build that, or buy it?
> I've built a few work benchs, none even close to that one.


I bought the bench and built the drawers. I've been told I put more TLC into that than some of the other projects I've done.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JulieMor said:


> The reference to floating was after I had done all that stuff to the boat, would she still float?  I could see myself getting carried away with the woodwork.
> 
> Think I could find a place for this in the boat?


Now you're just showing off.


----------



## sailorme (Nov 10, 2012)

*Dinnette was not a retrofit*

It was standard on that year. The 76-81's had some differences then the later models including dinnette (convertible to large bunk) , solid fibreglass hulls, upright built in fridge etc

I have a 79 and I love it. In the process of refitting it.

One thing I will say is its easier to handle then you think. I had a 40' rear cockpit sailboat prior and I find sitting in the center cockpit gives me good visibility bow to stern.

In regards to work shop there's a cabin to starboard ahead of the salon with bunks that you could use or of course the dinnette...

The prices on these boats now are fantastic if you dont mind doing some cleanup. I would not be interested in purchasing the one that partially sank thats been out there however unless is was at least half the other prices


----------



## sailorme (Nov 10, 2012)

hats off to the Oceanaire owners. The boat's just plain beautiful and would be a pleasure to stay on.


----------



## angelfish (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my! What a gorgeous sailboat! Thanks so much for this video. It gave me some really cool ideas. I am fixing up our boat and I DON'T want it to look like a "man cave". Thanks again....


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Workbench/shop space....LOL

Just imagine building a basement in yer boat!!


----------



## SirRedemption (Feb 14, 2013)

Not for me. I get dirty when I sail. I like to stand my boat on its side just about as far as I can get her to. I like to feel the spray of the sea on my face. I wouldnt be able to walk into a salon like that without feeling like I am not allowed to sit down, even if I owned it clean title.

The interior is I would think more suitable for a luxury yacht. Ive seen a good number of those that could use your magic hands for decor. That being said, free country, your money I cant knock that.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

It would be good fun to see a video of Oceanaire packing up her "pretty pretties" and heading out. What are the extra steps for securing the decor and what sort of things did Oceanaire's crew learn about how to make the nice environment work with open ocean sailing? And where do you get a deal on mink throws?


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

rgscpat said:


> What are the extra steps for securing the decor and what sort of things did Oceanaire's crew learn about how to make the nice environment work with open ocean sailing?


Your questions above have been answered and dissected in the previous 100 messages. Read the complete thread.

As for a sailing video maybe some of the other cruisers heading down the East coast can catch them and shoot some video to post.

I can only dream to get a chance to see her up close inside and out.


----------



## lavidanueva (Apr 16, 2013)

I am not sure why anyone should "fill in the blanks". This is a beautiful yacht, hard to believe it sails, too! But if you are hooked on whether it is two "mates" who put this together or a talented interior designer, you missed the point anyway.


----------



## Aussie Bill (May 5, 2013)

I am interested to know his reaction if his guests bring their kids on board?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Aussie Bill said:


> I am interested to know his reaction if his guests bring their kids on board?


:hothead:batter


----------



## JohnnyChristo (Jan 11, 2013)

*oooh sounds interesting but .....*

I can't watch it as it is a private video


----------

